

Coming up with a GUI replacement for Hello World - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/03/23/rethinking-hello-world.aspx

======
jmount
I think popping up a "Hello World" is an even more relevant first assignment
in this magic world of IDEs and toolkits. The point of the program doing
absolutely nothing interesting is that you are testing if your toolchain is
configured properly and works- which is big.

